# [Gechi] Slides seminario Linuxday/GDay @Prato 2004 [NEW URL]

## FonderiaDigitale

Qui ci sono le slide del seminario.

 qui un mirror gentilmente fornito da peach.

Grazie.

----------

## gaffiere

Ciao Fonderia, una domanda: ma il check di md5sum è relativo al percorso?

guarda qui: 

```
gaffiere@Middle-Earth documenti $ md5sum -c Gechi_Blackbox_0.1.pdf.md5 

md5sum: Documenti/Gechi_Blackbox_0.1.pdf: No such file or directory

Documenti/Gechi_Blackbox_0.1.pdf: FAILED open or read

md5sum: WARNING: 1 of 1 listed file could not be read

```

see ya

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

si, tutti e 3 i file nella stessa dir

----------

## Nemesix2001

grazie mille  :Smile: 

----------

## lavish

 :Very Happy: 

Grazie!!!

Domani li scarico (oggi sono al lavoro uff)    :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Presi immediatamente, e complimenti per il lavoro   :Very Happy:   tanto ottimo da essere quasi sovrabbondante   :Laughing: 

----------

## paperp

Uffa non apre!!!conessione chiusa??

----------

## Yoghi

Eccezzionali   :Shocked:  son senza parole! un lavoro da guru!  :Exclamation: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ben fatto fonderia

----------

## grentis

si, davvero ottimi....

grazie

----------

## xchris

davvero notevole...

Ho trovato molti spunti interessanti! Grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## gaffiere

gran bel lavoro.

solo che ora mi ci vorrebbe un po' di tempo per studiarmele ben benino  :Smile: 

see ya

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

grazie a tutti.

purtroppo non ho avuto il tempo fisico per inserire tutto quello che volevo (tanto per dirne 1: one time passwords)

credoche lo aggiornero' via via.

----------

## paperp

io ho vermanete bisogno degli slides perchè non si apre la connessione con mio.discoremoto.virgilio.it??

Help fonderia!!

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

mandami un pm con la tua mail che te le giro

----------

## gutter

Complimenti anche da parte mia.

----------

## akiross

Graaazie! Non avevo mica visto che le avevi messe online  :Smile: 

Complimenti ancora

----------

## codadilupo

```
# nano -w /etc/portage/package.keywords

     mail-filter/dspam mysql maildrop

     dev-php/mod_php gd apache2

     dev-php/php gd

     sys-libs/glibc userlocales

     sys-devel/gcc -fortran

# nano -w /etc/portage/package.use

     mail-filter/dspam ~x86

     www-apps/dspam-web ~x86

     sys-devel/gcc ~x86

     sys-libs/libstdc++-v3 ~x86
```

é una mia impressione, o il contenuto dei due file é al contrario ?

P.S.: considera che sono stanco morto, mentre scrivo  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

ARGH!!!! e' vero!!! o lo aggiusto... (ricordati che lo feci alle 3 di notte  :Very Happy: )

EDIT: re-uploadati file corretti.

----------

## Mistobaan

E' gia' down ???  :Question: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> ARGH!!!! e' vero!!! o lo aggiusto... (ricordati che lo feci alle 3 di notte )

 

eheh, lo so, ma tu ricordati anche che lo presentasti alle 23.00, e nessuno se ne accorse  :Wink:  !

Coda

----------

## oRDeX

Perchè ora che vado a scaricare i files io questi non ci sono più   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Tiro

dove si possono rtovare quei files...?

----------

## CLod

già

anche a me interessano

nn ci sono +?

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

si ci sono.  :Smile: 

----------

## oRDeX

Allora sono scemo io  :Very Happy: 

Non li vedo..

----------

## codadilupo

confermo, non li vedo nemmeno io  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## zUgLiO

Io li vedo..cos'è questo alone di mistero?  :Smile: 

----------

## Tiro

ora li vedo anch'io...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

misteri della fede..   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## oRDeX

Ci rinuncio   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Cerberos86

/me non trova niente....   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Peach

io pure li vedo.. nn è che solo i fortunelli fastwebbati li vedono?  :Sad: 

----------

## oRDeX

bhu..a me compare la dir del disco on-line ma senza file dentro..anche lo spazio occupato sotto dice 0,0 MB

----------

## Cerberos86

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> bhu..a me compare la dir del disco on-line ma senza file dentro..anche lo spazio occupato sotto dice 0,0 MB

 

idem...

----------

## croot

io li vedo..

una curiosità, quanto ci hai messo a fare un "lavoretto" del genere ?

e un opinione, anche io ho usato dnsmasq, ma mi sono trovato male, perchè sembrerà strano, non mi cachava nulla. Tra l'altro senza dhcp il file di configurazione è veramente semplice, quindi beh, sono passato a bind, anche se avrei voluto usare qualcosa di più leggero.

Avevo provato anche pdnsd ma mi crachava dopo qualche giorno.

----------

## SonOfTheStage

Ottimo lavoro.   :Wink: 

----------

## federico

 *Peach wrote:*   

> io pure li vedo.. nn è che solo i fortunelli fastwebbati li vedono? 

 

Io sono fastwebboso ma non li vedo..

----------

## Ty[L]eR

una meraviglia, dettagliatissimo, la stamperò asap per leggerla con comodo  :Very Happy: 

grande!

----------

## oRDeX

Qualcuno potrebbe darmi i link precisi dei tre file? così provo a scaricarli direttamente.

Quella sera dovevo prendere appunti mi sa  :Razz: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

visti i continui problemi (boh..) li sposto in un altro www.

pazientate..

EDIT: Grazie a Peach, mirror 1

----------

## MonsterMord

Mi unisco al coro di complimenti,

davvero un lavoro ben fatto!

Saluti.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *croot wrote:*   

> io li vedo..
> 
> una curiosità, quanto ci hai messo a fare un "lavoretto" del genere ?
> 
> e un opinione, anche io ho usato dnsmasq, ma mi sono trovato male, perchè sembrerà strano, non mi cachava nulla. Tra l'altro senza dhcp il file di configurazione è veramente semplice, quindi beh, sono passato a bind, anche se avrei voluto usare qualcosa di più leggero.
> ...

 

strano, dnsmasq viene usato in molte distro embedded e anche in prodotti commerciali, come ad. esempio nei router linksys.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

URL aggiornate.

----------

## akiross

Gracias  :Very Happy: 

----------

